# CanJam Singapore 2022 (April 2-3, 2022)



## third_eye (Mar 29, 2022)

*It's on! Join us for CanJam Singapore 2022, the 5th edition of the biggest headphone audio show in Southeast Asia! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates!

CanJam Singapore 2022*
Pan Pacific Singapore
Marina Square
7 Raffles Boulevard
Singapore 039595

*Saturday, April 2, 2022*
11am to 6pm

*Sunday, April 3, 2022*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - SGD $30
One Day Pass - SGD $20

If you purchased a Show Pass for the postponed 2020 show, you will not need to re-purchase. All 2020 Show Passes will be valid for 2022.

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms at a rate of S$268/night which includes a fabulous buffet breakfast. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Singapore 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.

*COVID-19 Guidelines*
Our guidelines will require all CanJam Singapore 2022 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination (or acceptable exemption) in order to attend CanJam Singapore. Proof of full vaccination (and acceptable exemptions) are as follows:

*For local Singapore residents:*

Currently, 2 Primary shots + 1 booster to maintain fully vaccinated status.
From February 14, 2022, persons aged 18 and older who have completed the primary vaccination series and are eligible for booster vaccination will be considered fully vaccinated for 270 days after the last dose in their primary vaccination series.
Recovered from COVID-19 within the last 180 days.
Medically ineligible individuals will be issued a standard paper memo, which should be presented along with a government-issued photo identification card to be exempted from the vaccination requirement.
*For Travelers to Singapore:*

2 Primary shots with the exception of the J+J vaccination (1 shot)
Travellers to Singapore should review the information at https://safetravel.ica.gov.sg/arriving/overview for more specific information regarding acceptable vaccination doses and intervals.
Travellers who have been vaccinated overseas can get their overseas vaccination records reflected electronically in the Trace Together app.
The vaccinated status in your Trace Together app will be your proof of vaccination while being in Singapore.

*We are grateful for the ability to be hosting CanJam events again, and we look forward to welcoming you back, and seeing you once again, live, and in person! 



*


----------



## third_eye (Mar 28, 2022)

beyerdynamic
dCS
Effect Audio





64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Acoustune
Altiat
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audirect
AV One
Benchmark Media Systems
Beyerdynamic
BGVP
Burson Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Craftears
Crosszone
Dan Clark Audio
dCS
Dita Audio
Effect Audio
Eletech
Elysian Labs
Empire Ears
Eng Siang
Feliks Audio
Final
Fir Audio
Focal
Furutech
Gustard
HEDD
HiBy
HiDition
iBasso
iFi audio
IKKO
InEar
Jaben
Jomo Audio
Kito
Linsoul Audio
Lotoo
Matrix Audio
Metal Magic Research
Meze Audio
Moondrop
Musician Audio
Naim Audio
NightJar Acoustics
Noble Audio
Oardio
Plussound
Project Perfection
PW Audio
Questyle
Rosson Audio
SAM Audio
Singxer
SMSL
Sony
STAX
Stereo Electronics
Symphonium Audio
Tanchjim
Technics
ThieAudio
Topping
Van Nuys
Vision Ears
Xduoo
Yaxi
YULONG
Zeppelin
ZMF headphones

_with many more to come!_


----------



## third_eye (Mar 9, 2022)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam Singapore 2022 T-Shirts are SGD $50* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, April 3. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam Singapore 2022 is *Friday, March 18, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Singapore 2022 volunteers do not need to order their own T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Mar 28, 2022)

*64 Audio*10% off select models*AAW*20% off all products at show*Abyss Headphones*10% off select models*Acoustune*15% off all products at show*Astell&Kern*10% off select models*Audeze*10% off select models*Chord Electronics*10% off select models*Craftears*10% off all products at show plus free artwork*Dan Clark Audio*10% off select models*Effect Audio*10% off of the EVO series, Cleopatra, and Leonidas II cable during the show*Eletech*Visit booth and participate in a campaign for a chance to win an Eletech Socrates worth USD $699up to 15% off Eletech products during the show; free shipping for overseas attendees*Elysian Acoustic Labs*DIVA at $ 1,799 (instead of $ 2,099)*Empire Ears*Odin UIEM & CIEM show pricing of $ 4,399Evo UIEM show pricing of $ 3,79910% off other MK2 versions*Fostex*10% off all products at showTH900MK2 / TH909 is 10% off plus a free T50RPmk3 with purchase*HEDD*HEDDphone show pricing of $ 2,399 (instead of $ 2,799)*HiBY*R5ii show pricing of $ 529 (instead of $629)*iBasso*DX240 show pricing of $ 1,149 (instead of $ 1,349)*Ikko*20% off all products at show*InEar*Visit booth to enter a drawing to win a PP8 Custom in matte black with IE laser engraving.*Meze Audio*10% off select models*Noble Audio*20% off all IEMs*Null Audio*20% off all products at show*Plussound*10% off all products at show*PW Audio*10% off all products at show*Questyle*15% off all products at show*Rosson Audio Design*RAD-0 show pricing of $3,399 (instead of $3,599) plus a free headphone stand*Vision Ears*15% discount on the VE Line Models VE2 - VE8 (CIEM and UIEM)Free Ear ImpressionsFree Giveaways including Stickers, VE Pens, and Leather Cable Straps "VE purple ediiton" (1 for each person)


----------



## KcMsterpce

I'll be there! Woohoo! 
Will there be cake?


----------



## third_eye

KcMsterpce said:


> I'll be there! Woohoo!
> Will there be cake?


 Now that you mention it, it is a 5 year Anniversary.....hmm


----------



## aminus

Well, here we go again...


----------



## noobandroid

i have made my flight bookings, stays and all set to go.. oh wait... entrance pass.. argh.. forgot to buy.. clicks buy now


----------



## PaganDL

Almost made it this year...oh well, there's always next year. 

Hope everyone has a great day !


----------



## third_eye

Sony and Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## brianforever

third_eye said:


> *Join us for CanJam Singapore 2020, the 5th edition of the biggest headphone audio show in Southeast Asia! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates!
> 
> CanJam Singapore 2020*
> Pan Pacific Singapore
> ...


----------



## brianforever

Awesome Ethan sent you an email


----------



## smallcaps

Looking forward to it!


----------



## audionewbi

Accommodation booked, I'll buy the pass tonight, finally coming to my first canjam event.


----------



## noobandroid

audionewbi said:


> Accommodation booked, I'll buy the pass tonight, finally coming to my first canjam event.


coming from where? 
im staying at bugis, walking distance to expo


----------



## audionewbi

noobandroid said:


> coming from where?
> im staying at bugis, walking distance to expo


Australia


----------



## AudioPowerHead

First time attending CanJam in Singapore. Look forward to be there !!


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam Singapore 2020 and would like a Singapore 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!


----------



## third_eye

Stealth Sonics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## brianforever

joe said:


> If you're going to CanJam Singapore 2020 and would like a Singapore 2020 badge on your profile, *please PM me*!



Thanks Joe for the badge..See u at CanJam SG


----------



## FactoryStock

Wonder if Audiofly's coming too. More test-driving needed before I buy one of em AFxxx's


----------



## audionewbi

I hope audio technica comes with the8new headphone range.


----------



## baskingshark

I'm very interested in coming for this CanJam, but am wondering with the outbreak of the Wuhan virus, will this affect stuff? Like maybe less vendors can come in from China (since some countries have travel restrictions etc)? Keeping my fingers crossed the show will go on as per usual though!


----------



## noobandroid

baskingshark said:


> I'm very interested in coming for this CanJam, but am wondering with the outbreak of the Wuhan virus, will this affect stuff? Like maybe less vendors can come in from China (since some countries have travel restrictions etc)? Keeping my fingers crossed the show will go on as per usual though!


not too much to worry bout, even if vendors dont come, SG vendors will have them send over the items to gauge market acceptabilty and maybe put in some sales figures


----------



## alvinlim2010

2nd time for me and I will be there!


----------



## Fawzay

Will Topping be there? , hopefully i could try the topping d90 dac


----------



## noobandroid

Fawzay said:


> Will Topping be there? , hopefully i could try the topping d90 dac


afaik never seen topping around for years


----------



## benteo87

Hi, will Canjam Singapore be affected by the recently increased outbreak alert to Orange?


----------



## noobandroid

benteo87 said:


> Hi, will Canjam Singapore be affected by the recently increased outbreak alert to Orange?


that we'll have to see progress in march


----------



## third_eye

benteo87 said:


> Hi, will Canjam Singapore be affected by the recently increased outbreak alert to Orange?



We're watching the situation closely. For now, everything is proceeding as scheduled and we're looking forward to another fantastic event in Singapore!


----------



## alvinlim2010

Would really hope it won't get called off...


----------



## brianforever

third_eye said:


> We're watching the situation closely. For now, everything is proceeding as scheduled and we're looking forward to another fantastic event in Singapore!


Awesome Looking forward to it


----------



## SQ13

great, looking forward to this


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> We're watching the situation closely. For now, everything is proceeding as scheduled and we're looking forw


i am contacting my expedia support, "just in case"


----------



## fairx

I might attend again this year if everything goes according to plan. Missed last 2 canjam because of work.


----------



## crabdog

I'm still hoping to attend but currently watching the virus status. I'm also concerned that a heap of exhibitors will cancel and the show will be reduced to mainly local distributor booths.


----------



## NovaFlyer

crabdog said:


> I'm still hoping to attend but currently watching the virus status. I'm also concerned that a heap of exhibitors will cancel and the show will be reduced to mainly local distributor booths.



I read yesterday that the Mobile World Congress, 24-27 Feb in Barcelona, Spain, is cancelled due to coronavirus concerns and exhibitors pulling out.


----------



## marcusd

Tough for me. I was booked before Xmas including flights and hotel and none of them are canceling due to the situation so if that stays I either go or lose a lot of money.


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE: *Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be postponing CanJam Singapore 2020. We're working with the Pan Pacific Singapore on alternate dates and will confirm the new schedule within the next few days. Stay tuned for further updates!


----------



## audionewbi

O crap.


----------



## noobandroid (Feb 19, 2020)

marcusd said:


> Tough for me. I was booked before Xmas including flights and hotel and none of them are canceling due to the situation so if that stays I either go or lose a lot of money.


i bought it all earlier than u, but then by expedia, they managed to cancel my hotel but flight, airasia doesnt have a cancellation / refund policy


----------



## crabdog

Whew, I had my finger on the button to pay for flight and hotel last night but decided to wait one more day. I'm glad that I did now but I imagine it will be a huge inconvenience for some people. At the end of the day though, your health is more important.


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE: *The new dates for CanJam Singapore 2020 are *August 29-30*. All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a fantastic show at the end of the summer!


----------



## fairx

Good news is it's extra holiday in my country. Not so good news. Higher than normal flight ticket expected.


----------



## JCKH

I'm glad the event has been postponed. I wouldn't want to miss the 5 years anniversary.


----------



## marcusd

I am back in for August but about $500 poorer as a result - c'est la vie.


----------



## darkarn

third_eye said:


> *UPDATE: *The new dates for CanJam Singapore 2020 are *August 29-30*. All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a fantastic show at the end of the summer!



This is an incredibly fast response, see you all there!


----------



## audionewbi

In case anyone still interest to meet up, I still will be going and love to meet anyone willing to meet at Zepplin.


----------



## marcusd

audionewbi said:


> In case anyone still interest to meet up, I still will be going and love to meet anyone willing to meet at Zepplin.



Dont they close for CanJam weekend due to the staff being at the show?


----------



## audionewbi

marcusd said:


> Dont they close for CanJam weekend due to the staff being at the show?



Im talking about during the slot for the cancelled event, i'm still going to come to Singapore for a quick holiday.


----------



## marcusd

audionewbi said:


> Im talking about during the slot for the cancelled event, i'm still going to come to Singapore for a quick holiday.



Oh hehe, yeah I moved to August already.


----------



## audionewbi

marcusd said:


> Oh hehe, yeah I moved to August already.


I was so looking forward to this trip, but can't get my plan tickets back, that is 1200 AUD I will loss, which I can't afford to loss.

Hopefully I can save enough for August meet, hopefully.


----------



## SQ13

audionewbi said:


> I was so looking forward to this trip, but can't get my plan tickets back, that is 1200 AUD I will loss, which I can't afford to loss.
> 
> Hopefully I can save enough for August meet, hopefully.



can’t you transfer or change date by paying a fee?


----------



## marcusd

audionewbi said:


> I was so looking forward to this trip, but can't get my plan tickets back, that is 1200 AUD I will loss, which I can't afford to loss.
> 
> Hopefully I can save enough for August meet, hopefully.



Yeah I lost about $370 in total, only got a $120 rebate on the airline promo tickets. This time I locked in a free rebooking option for an additional $10 each way - not getting caught again lol


----------



## noobandroid

yeah well, at least i got back my hotel refunds, well, flight ticket is a lost cause airlines with no cancellation and change policy, have to miss the flight to get back the airport tax


----------



## noobandroid

audionewbi said:


> Im talking about during the slot for the cancelled event, i'm still going to come to Singapore for a quick holiday.


drop by zepp & co. they are nice audiophile people


----------



## KcMsterpce

Luckily I was able to change my flight to Hanoi in a couple weeks instead. However, with the virus fears here in Korea I'm not sure I'll even able to go THEN haha.

I don't know where I'll be at the end of August, but I hope I will be able to go.


----------



## baskingshark

Just as well the organizers postponed Canjam in Singapore, which was meant to be tomorrow.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ings-suspended-june-250-participants-12560620

Today, Singapore just suspended gatherings of more than 250 people till 30 june 2020.

Well in the big scheme of things, I think health is still more important than our audio hobby. But I'm still looking forward to the August Canjam in Singapore, let's hope the Covid situation gets better by then worldwide and that all the sick folks recover soon, and we can hopefully get some semblance of normal life back.


----------



## estreeter

250 people ? Luxury ;

Roll on August - we're being told to stay home till October here in Oz. Happy trails ppl.


----------



## IEManiac

KcMsterpce said:


> I'll be there! Woohoo!
> Will there be cake?


Ill bring my hot friend Putu.


----------



## glassmonkey

baskingshark said:


> Just as well the organizers postponed Canjam in Singapore, which was meant to be tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ings-suspended-june-250-participants-12560620
> 
> ...


That public health measure is likely going to be inadequate. I can't see this event happening in August in any kind of safe way.


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 8, 2020)

glassmonkey said:


> That public health measure is likely going to be inadequate. I can't see this event happening in August in any kind of safe way.



FWIW just yesterday (07/04/20), Singapore implemented even stricter social distancing measures till 04/05/20:

https://www.moh.gov.sg/news-highlig...reaker-to-minimise-further-spread-of-covid-19
https://www.moh.gov.sg/news-highlig...vid-19-(temporary-measures)-bill-7-april-2020

So for the next month or so, schools and places of worship are closed, non essential work places are shuttered, one can only take away from F&B outlets (no dine in), cinemas/gyms/attractions are all closed. Hard to say whether things will stabilize before August, though let's keep our fingers crossed.

Though in addition to the virus, I'm pretty worried about the economic outlook for the rest of the year and beyond. Looks like a consequence of the coronavirus, is that recession may be coming in most countries, so that may affect some of our spending power and even affect production/R&D in some of the more expensive audio companies.

Hope everyone stays safe from the coronavirus wherever you are! Take care!


----------



## brianforever

IEManiac said:


> Ill bring my hot friend Putu.



Piring & Mayam would also like to come along


----------



## Mediahound

Yea, the Axpona show which was to be in August in IL, USA was just canceled - http://jdevents.com/Uploads/AXPONA2020/LettertoCommunity_AXPONA_4.30.20.pdf


----------



## Bercanees

Would love to join the event this year. Hopefully it is still on schedule as we hope to be in Phase 2 by end June or early July 2020 where most of the economy can be reopened. However I am not sure how the situation then may still have an impact on this event.


----------



## estreeter

Bercanees said:


> Would love to join the event this year. Hopefully it is still on schedule as we hope to be in Phase 2 by end June or early July 2020 where most of the economy can be reopened. However I am not sure how the situation then may still have an impact on this event.


I hear ya but that would almost certainly limit attendance to locals and possibly Malaysians (my assumption). Best they can offer us in Oz is a trans-Tasman 'bubble' with NZ and even that is mooted for September. Stay safe and hopefully 2021 will see a return to normal for everyone.


----------



## baskingshark

Even so, with the need to disinfect gear (eg eartips, headphone pads) after every audition, and possibly a size limit on the participants, and maybe travel restrictions from certain countries to/from Singapore, and a floundering economy due to a possible recession (and hence less spending power for attendees), not sure if it might be better to delay it by a few months. I do hope Can Jam carries on though in some form, but there's gonna be some "new normal" situations/policies we may need to adhere to due to covid.

Hope a vaccine comes out soon so we can go back to some semblance of normal life!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore Update: *We're hoping that everyone is doing well and are eagerly looking forward to being able to get back on track again soon. After several weeks of consultation together with the Pan Pacific Singapore, we will be rescheduling our August 29-30 event dates. CanJam Singapore will now be held on *March 27-28, 2021. *All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a great show early next year!


----------



## JCKH

I've attended every Canjam Singapore show since 2016 and I was so looking forward to Canjam this year but i guessed it is for the better of everyone. Good decision to postpone it. I'll be back in Mar' 2021.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, wish I could be there, but I probably still won't be able to leave the country unless I want to spent two weeks not getting paid after I fly back home.


----------



## marcusd

Ouch, second booking lost, getting kind of expensive


----------



## benteo87

Wondering when Denafrips will join Canjam? They are a Singapore based company but have not seen them since the 1st Canjam. Been dying to test out their Ares 2 DAC. One can only hope.


----------



## brianforever (Jul 15, 2020)

benteo87 said:


> Wondering when Denafrips will join Canjam? They are a Singapore based company but have not seen them since the 1st Canjam. Been dying to test out their Ares 2 DAC. One can only hope.


Hahha @benteo87 are you from denafrips ?
Please send my regards to Alvin


----------



## benteo87

brianforever said:


> Hahha @benteo87 are you from denafrips ?
> Please send my regards to Alvin


Haha, no I'm not, just a very interested customer.


----------



## brianforever

benteo87 said:


> Haha, no I'm not, just a very interested customer.


@benteo87 yeah we could connect..Alvin is quite active in another forum and does T-Loan Demo units in Singapore


----------



## metalboss

I'll be back in March 2021...


----------



## SoundGuru

Cool.. i am based in KL so would like to check this out if this goes ahead


----------



## audionewbi

I really want to attend this Canjam, missing all the friends in Singapore, but I doubt things will get back to "relative" normal that early.


----------



## baskingshark

audionewbi said:


> I really want to attend this Canjam, missing all the friends in Singapore, but I doubt things will get back to "relative" normal that early.



Singapore is entering phase 3 for covid regulations tomorrow (28.12.2020), where more activities and larger numbers will be allowed. And they are rolling out a mass population covid vaccination program soon, and also have been trialing pre covid rapid tests for big events.

So who knows, the show might go on. Though probably in a more subdued and smaller setting and with lesser visitors than previous year's can jams. Perhaps less vendors will come too.


Some issues I foresee is that:
- Overseas visitors and vendors may need to do predeparture covid PCR swabs and quarantine for some days on entry to Singapore. And perhaps when they return to their home countries, they will likewise need to do predeparture covid swab and quarantine. All these add to costs and also time out of action (when quarantined). Not to mention maybe some countries are blocked from entering Singapore too due to covid restrictions. Things are very fluid, and these travel requirements/restrictions can change within a matter of days, so there's always a risk of spending money booking tickets/hotels only for it to be wasted!
- Hygiene issues when sharing headphones/earphones. I think one can always sanitize ear tips (not sure about earpads for headphones), but some will still be a bit fearful of sharing audio gear in this covid climate.
- Bad economic climate due to covid, some have taken pay cuts or lost jobs, so spending power for audiophiles will be limited perhaps? Not sure if diehard audio fans will consider audio gear to be "discretionary spending".


I really do hope that the show still goes on, but of course safety of the participants and vendors should take the first priority. Tough planning for the organizers too!


----------



## brianforever

baskingshark said:


> Singapore is entering phase 3 for covid regulations tomorrow (28.12.2020), where more activities and larger numbers will be allowed. And they are rolling out a mass population covid vaccination program soon, and also have been trialing pre covid rapid tests for big events.
> 
> So who knows, the show might go on. Though probably in a more subdued and smaller setting and with lesser visitors than previous year's can jams. Perhaps less vendors will come too.
> 
> ...


hahha @baskingshark *mass population covid vaccination program *Many will refuse it, as vaccines have bad track records and known side-effects, many will not be guinea pigs


----------



## benteo87

brianforever said:


> @benteo87 yeah we could connect..Alvin is quite active in another forum and does T-Loan Demo units in Singapore



Update: I got the Ares 2 and no regrets!


----------



## UntilThen

I do miss Singapore.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore 2021 Update: *We're hoping that everyone is doing well and Happy New Year! With the start of the vaccine rollout, we're optimistic about getting back on track later this year. Please note that we will be postponing the March 27-28 dates and the new dates for CanJam Singapore 2021 are* August 21-22, 2021*.

All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a great show in August!


----------



## audionewbi

How I wish I could come.


----------



## tim0chan

audionewbi said:


> How I wish I could come.


Doesn't seem like it's going to happen by lookin at how the situation in Singapore is going lol


----------



## alvinlim2010

tim0chan said:


> Doesn't seem like it's going to happen by lookin at how the situation in Singapore is going lol


Yup, likely going to be Nov \ Dec


----------



## estreeter

OK, I'm not going to spend too much time going over timestamps on various posts in this thread, but a brief glance at the COVID stats for Singapore would seem to indicate that the island currently has the virus under control. Great - we did too, right up until Australia's second-largest state went into it's third lockdown last week and - at the time of writing - shows few signs of getting new cases back to the point our beloved leaders insist on. As it stands, the best they can offer us is 'mid 2022' for international travel.

It's true that over 100,000 Australians have been granted exemptions from the travel ban for compassionate reasons, a system which seems to have been abused, but at the moment we can only legally visit New Zealand. There IS persistent talk of a similar bubble with Singapore, but our authorities are beyond cautious - their re-election depends on it 

Here's hoping for a massive shift in the global state of the pandemic between now and August.


----------



## tim0chan

estreeter said:


> OK, I'm not going to spend too much time going over timestamps on various posts in this thread, but a brief glance at the COVID stats for Singapore would seem to indicate that the island currently has the virus under control. Great - we did too, right up until Australia's second-largest state went into it's third lockdown last week and - at the time of writing - shows few signs of getting new cases back to the point our beloved leaders insist on. As it stands, the best they can offer us is 'mid 2022' for international travel.
> 
> It's true that over 100,000 Australians have been granted exemptions from the travel ban for compassionate reasons, a system which seems to have been abused, but at the moment we can only legally visit New Zealand. There IS persistent talk of a similar bubble with Singapore, but our authorities are beyond cautious - their re-election depends on it
> 
> Here's hoping for a massive shift in the global state of the pandemic between now and August.


The current news is that we are on track to loosen restrictions if there are no new untraced cases. It is highly likely that we are on track for a Canham at the end of the year but August is likely too soon.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore Update: *Hope everyone is doing well! Together with the Pan Pacific Singapore, we've made the decision to postpone CanJam Singapore (originally scheduled for August 21-22, 2021) to *April 2-3, 2022*. This will give us several additional months for international travel to continue to recover, and also puts us back to our regular annual time frame. 

All pre-purchased tickets will be valid for the new dates and we're looking forward to a very special show in April!


----------



## audionewbi

June would have been more safer.


----------



## crabdog

audionewbi said:


> June would have been more safer.


So would 2030.


----------



## noobandroid

tried to check flights on airasia to no avail, guess the system cant estimate a fare


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Is CanJam Singapore 2022 likely to happen or not?


----------



## noobandroid

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Is CanJam Singapore 2022 likely to happen or not?


tbh is hard to tell, since the infection rate is rising daily in SG now and the gomen is pulling out all the stops, thats so far i know from newsletters


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Oct 5, 2021)

noobandroid said:


> tbh is hard to tell, since the infection rate is rising daily in SG now and the gomen is pulling out all the stops, thats so far i know from newsletters


In Hawaii, we locked down the whole economy for about a year.   As a result, we were able to keep the total number of deaths down to a normal flu season.   So, when the vaccines rolled out, we thought we would be in the clear once enough people got vaccinated.   Then, summer can and the Delta variant exploded.   But, we had already had a good head start on vaccinations.  So, we did not need to lock down again, but the hospitals nearly got over run.    Now, we have about 90% of the eligible adult population having at least one dose of a vaccine and the Delta variant has peaked and has come down dramatically.   I think that no matter what you do, Delta is going to spread through the community because it can infect vaccinated people who will spread it to unvaccinated people and put many in the hospital.   Once you get beyond the 2 month cycle, you should be in good shape.   But, it's scary as hell.   We have 750 hospital beds in Hawaii and on Sept 4, we have 448 of them with mostly unvaccinated covid patients.  Now, a month later, we are down below 180.  But we have about 250 deaths in 30-days vs. 500 in 365 days under total lock down.    If our experience is similar to yours, then that is what you are looking at.   If it starts before the end of the year, it's possible for CanJam to occur by April.   Well, unless a new vaccine resist variant spreads like crazy.


----------



## Yassa

how do we get medals once we attend a Canjam? I visited Singapore Canjam in 2018


----------



## joe

Yassa said:


> how do we get medals once we attend a Canjam? I visited Singapore Canjam in 2018


You're all set.


----------



## Yassa

joe said:


> You're all set.


Thank you. Next one hopefully Singapore 2022.


----------



## JCKH

keeping finger cross and shall definitely attend the 2022 Canjam Singapore.


----------



## trevorlane

Yassa said:


> how do we get medals once we attend a Canjam? I visited Singapore Canjam in 2018


there's medals for attending a CanJam? Somehow I doubt there's one for 2010


----------



## joe

trevorlane said:


> there's medals for attending a CanJam? Somehow I doubt there's one for 2010


Earliest badge is 2015.


----------



## alvinlim2010

noobandroid said:


> tbh is hard to tell, since the infection rate is rising daily in SG now and the gomen is pulling out all the stops, thats so far i know from newsletters


Looking at the current situation, first half of next year should be safe to assume that CanJam would go on. Now we are already slowly opening up.


----------



## noobandroid

although I'm very committed to go every year, next year is a bit hesitant,  cause we are entering the "covid rebound" era, it might get worse


----------



## third_eye (Jan 19, 2022)

*It's on! Join us for CanJam Singapore 2022, the 5th edition of the biggest headphone audio show in Southeast Asia! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates!

CanJam Singapore 2022*
Pan Pacific Singapore
Marina Square
7 Raffles Boulevard
Singapore 039595

*Saturday, April 2, 2022*
11am to 6pm

*Sunday, April 3, 2022*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - SGD $30
One Day Pass - SGD $20

If you purchased a Show Pass for the postponed 2020 show, you will not need to re-purchase. All 2020 Show Passes will be valid for 2022.

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms at a rate of S$268/night which includes a fabulous buffet breakfast. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Singapore 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.

*COVID-19 Guidelines*
Our guidelines will require all CanJam Singapore 2022 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination (or acceptable exemption) in order to attend CanJam Singapore. Proof of full vaccination (and acceptable exemptions) are as follows:

*For local Singapore residents:*

Currently, 2 Primary shots + 1 booster to maintain fully vaccinated status.
From February 14, 2022, persons aged 18 and older who have completed the primary vaccination series and are eligible for booster vaccination will be considered fully vaccinated for 270 days after the last dose in their primary vaccination series.
Recovered from COVID-19 within the last 180 days.
Medically ineligible individuals will be issued a standard paper memo, which should be presented along with a government-issued photo identification card to be exempted from the vaccination requirement.
*For Travelers to Singapore:*

2 Primary shots with the exception of the J+J vaccination (1 shot)
Travellers to Singapore should review the information at https://safetravel.ica.gov.sg/arriving/overview for more specific information regarding acceptable vaccination doses and intervals.
Travellers who have been vaccinated overseas can get their overseas vaccination records reflected electronically in the Trace Together app.
The vaccinated status in your Trace Together app will be your proof of vaccination while being in Singapore.
_Additionally, the following steps will be taken to enhance the safety of CanJam Singapore attendees, exhibitors, and staff:_

_Masks will be required to be worn at all times during CanJam Singapore 2022._
_We will create more space at the Registration Desk and during the check in process._
_The Pacific Ballroom will be separated into (5) zones in order to comply with current regulations for indoor events in Singapore. There will be a maximum of 100 persons per zone at any one time._
_Hand sanitizers will be placed on every exhibitor table and at the Registration Desk._
As is standard practice for large events during COVID-19, we will be requiring all attendees, exhibitors, and staff to review and sign an event liability waiver before entering CanJam Singapore 2022. The waiver will be sent in advance to all ticket holders, and CanJam Singapore attendees can either bring the signed waiver with them, or they can pick up and sign the waiver at the Registration Desk upon check-in at CanJam Singapore 2022.

*We are grateful for the ability to be hosting CanJam events again, and we look forward to welcoming you back, and seeing you once again, live, and in person!*


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Awesome.  The Pan Pacific hotel is the hotel I stayed in on my first trip to Singapore in the 90s.


----------



## third_eye

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Awesome.  The Pan Pacific hotel is the hotel I stayed in on my first trip to Singapore in the 90s.



It's a FANTASTIC hotel! And the breakfast (and the food in general) is outstanding.


----------



## Roasty

just bought my ticket! 
first ever canjam. and it's on my birthday weekend too! what a way to celebrate!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

third_eye said:


> It's a FANTASTIC hotel! And the breakfast (and the food in general) is outstanding.


When I first went there in the early 90s, the Satay Club was right near there which is one of the first outdoor dining areas.    Then, it moved to Clarke Quay.   Now, I am not sure where it is.


----------



## Hunki Chunki

Fair to assume that my 2020 ticket for Canjam SG will be valid yes?


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## xuan87

As a Singaporean I feel like you should clarify what's required for Singaporeans to have a fully vaccinated status.
Your second point is accurate: 

From February 14, 2022, persons aged 18 and older who have completed the primary vaccination series and are eligible for booster vaccination will be considered fully vaccinated for 270 days after the last dose in their primary vaccination series.
But your first point is a little misleading: Singaporeans do not need a booster shot to maintain their fully vaccinated status as long as it has not been 270 days (or 9 months) past their second shot. 

For most Singaporean adults, their eligibility for their second shot only opened up in July 2021 (I took my second shot on 31 July 2021) so their fully vaccinated status will only expire around April and later (for me it would have been end April).

So most Singaporean participants may be able to join the Canjam in early April without the need of a booster shot to maintain their fully vaccinated status.

I have no personal take in this because I already took my booster on 15 Jan 2022.


----------



## korvin12

Can we still purchase the tickets at the venue itself?


----------



## chibiwings

Venue is just 1 bus away from me. Going for the 1st time on this event.


----------



## drftr

I'm looking into visiting again but note Singapore is only open for a handful of countries, that only certain flights are allowed under the VTL rule, and that those flights are currently actually on hold. Of note: if the ica.gov.sg website is wrong then I am too.

Not sure if there's a way around this as for tourism there only seems to be one specific VTL solution available?

drftr


----------



## third_eye

Hunki Chunki said:


> Fair to assume that my 2020 ticket for Canjam SG will be valid yes?



Yes, all previously purchased 2020 tickets will be valid for 2022!



korvin12 said:


> Can we still purchase the tickets at the venue itself?



Yes, tickets can be purchased onsite during the event.



drftr said:


> Not sure if there's a way around this as for tourism there only seems to be one specific VTL solution available?



We're expecting updated guidance regarding VTL travel to Singapore after January 21. https://safetravel.ica.gov.sg/vtl/requirements-and-process


----------



## drftr

third_eye said:


> We're expecting updated guidance regarding VTL travel to Singapore after January 21. https://safetravel.ica.gov.sg/vtl/requirements-and-process


Ha ha! Let's hope the big surge in cases makes them do the opposite of what I would expect 😎 Since governments often do the opposite of what we would think there's even a fair chance that will be the case.

drftr


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Given the nature of the Omicron variant, it seems to explode in transmission and then peaks and troughs in about a 30-day period.  The USA got hit pretty hard with numbers of cases.  But, it seems to be past its peak already.  So, I think by CanJam New York, new cases should be in a good spot.    We will need to see when the peak infection rate of Omicron hits Singapore if at all.   The timing of that could muck up the conference.


----------



## claudy

cayin & shanling not listed?


----------



## drftr

Dang, no update on the accepted countries list. Guess I'll have to wait a few more years.

drftr


----------



## earfonia

Awesome! Looking forward to this event!


----------



## audionewbi

I hope I can make it for this one, I have so many good memories from Singapore, I love to meet the Dita team again, go visit Sim Lim and have some milk tea at the Shiraz cafe. 
Visit the new Jaben store and try the amazing Matchaya ice cream.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Looking forward to All the reveals right before Canjam


----------



## hoofman

audionewbi said:


> I hope I can make it for this one, I have so many good memories from Singapore, I love to meet the Dita team again, go visit Sim Lim and have some milk tea at the Shiraz cafe.
> Visit the new Jaben store and try the amazing Matchaya ice cream.


If you visit Simlim you may also checkout Zeppelin & co, a cozy audiophile cafe on the 2nd floor. On the first floor there is a small shop called Sam Audio also worth checking out. A few bus stops away from there and you can get to Adelphi building with Jaben and AVOne, or to plaza Singapura with Stereo. Basiclly that area is audio heaven 🥰
Did I miss out any?


----------



## drftr

hoofman said:


> If you visit Simlim you may also checkout Zeppelin & co, a cozy audiophile cafe on the 2nd floor. On the first floor there is a small shop called Sam Audio also worth checking out. A few bus stops away from there and you can get to Adelphi building with Jaben and AVOne, or to plaza Singapura with Stereo. Basiclly that area is audio heaven 🥰
> Did I miss out any?


Bookmarked for better times! 😁

drftr


----------



## korvin12

hoofman said:


> If you visit Simlim you may also checkout Zeppelin & co, a cozy audiophile cafe on the 2nd floor. On the first floor there is a small shop called Sam Audio also worth checking out. A few bus stops away from there and you can get to Adelphi building with Jaben and AVOne, or to plaza Singapura with Stereo. Basiclly that area is audio heaven 🥰
> Did I miss out any?


1 MRT station away which is Somerset, there's ConnectIT Flagship store


----------



## hoofman

korvin12 said:


> 1 MRT station away which is Somerset, there's ConnectIT Flagship store


How could I forgot ConnectIT. Thanks for reminding me. The name doesn't sound like your typical audiophile store, but they do carry many different brands/models with a long audition bar that really helps in these social distancing days. Highly recommended indeed.


----------



## korvin12

hoofman said:


> How could I forgot ConnectIT. Thanks for reminding me. The name doesn't sound like your typical audiophile store, but they do carry many different brands/models with a long audition bar that really helps in these social distancing days. Highly recommended indeed.


Yea, they also have the legendary Sennheiser HE-1


----------



## efftee

Really. Other than being able to meet with principals and head-fi friends from around the world, it's pretty much CANJAM all year round in Singapore. There is no gear -- desktop or head-fi -- that you cannot find within a 5km radius from one showroom to another on this little island; well, other than Treoo -- the only out of the way place on the lists below, so maybe head out way a couple hours earlier and go (since it's) on the way to the airport for your flight home. If I were to make an itinerary, here are the top dozen recommendations if you're visiting and have a day... or six:

The _*Must-Go*_ List: _The powerhouses; be prepared to spend anywhere from 5, 6 hours to 3 days just at these 4 establishments._ 
1. Zeppelin & Co (Sim Lim Square -- if for some inexplicable reason, you can only go to one place, this is it. Best place in SG to otherwise start the audio adventure, or you could go at the end, enjoy conversations with the knowledgeable blokes working there over a cuppa (or my fave butterscotch soda). Zep carries EE, Elysian, Oriolus, Campfire, Grado, Sennheiser, Shure, Stax, Lotoo, Cayin, Hidition, iBasso, FIR, Effect Audio, Van Nuys and the list goes on and on and on...)
2. AV One (Adelphi -- split over several shop lots on Level-1 selling all manner of stereophile equipment. Only place offering the full range of Aroma and Chord, though they also house a big collection of the major brands, Fiio, Hifiman, JH Audio...)
3. Jaben (Adelphi -- worth the trip if only to listen to the DC Ti, it's one and only Fitear place in town; nice collection of the other major brands, including UM, Noble, L&P, FAD, Shanling, Eletech, Mass Kobo, Phatlab, etc...)
4. E1 (Far East Shopping Centre -- small and intimate; that's where I'd go to test VE, 64 Audio, AK gear...)

The _*If-You-Still-Have-Time, Energy or Money*_ List: _Don't be mistaken, the next 4 may be second-tier to the above-mentioned, but are not at all second-rate stopovers. You could easily spend 3-6 very enjoyable hours here._
5. Treoo (Noel Building -- mixed bag of mass market though not necessary cheap like iFi, and interesting brands here, notably Schiit, Kumitate, Dignis...)
6. Stereo (Plaza Singapura -- good selection of gear across the lo-to-mid-fi, limited higher-end stuff could be found; accessories, etc...)
7. Connect-IT (313@Somerset -- MMR and then it's pretty much mass market stuff, with some isolate higher-end pieces, accessories type-a-joint...)
8. Music Sanctuary (Far East Plaza -- used to be one of the go-to store but it's fallen a few rungs over the past few years. Though they carry some DAPS, IEMS, etc, for me, MS is the cable place -- PW Audio, Plussound, Satin Audio...)

The _*Special-Interest*_ List: _These are quite specific to brands places that may or may not be relevant to your audio universe at this point in time but IMO worth the experience for the long game._
9. Sony Center (Wisma Atria -- all the Sony gadgets, including the High Res Audio collection, ie DMP-Z1, TA-ZH1ES, the entire Walkman lineup, headphones, earphones, you name it, are all available to demo in a very comfortable set-up...)
10. Sennheiser (Marina Square -- all things Sennheiser on display and demo...)
11. Absolute Sound for Naim and dCS (Adelphi -- blow the ceiling off your mind on what anything can sound like on a dCS stack; if you want good service, don't go dressed like a tourist who screams "I'm not gonna be buying anything today"...)
12. Music Image for Soulution (Adelphi -- if you are going to listen to Naim and dCS, you hafta listen to Soulution too...)

Bring along your own DAP/IEM for reference if you like, but really, all you need on this audio-adventure is a micro-SD card with material that you are familiar with. Be forewarned though: head-fiers do not presently possess any immunity against being infected by the irrepressible bug to buy anything something maybe everything along the way, so you might want to leave the credit card in the hotel room... 😈


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Love this list! I believe the Sennheiser at Marina Square has closed down!


----------



## efftee

fattycheesebeef said:


> Love this list! I believe the Sennheiser at Marina Square has closed down!


Nope. Still there.


----------



## warrenpchi

For everybody that is completely new to CanJam Singapore, and you're wondering what it _feels_ like...



*8:05:*  Anna getting all those red balloons = you hearing all the things you want to hear.
*20:38:*  Anna getting the ring = you finding your endgame.


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam Singapore 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.

In an effort to not clutter the thread up with requests. any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.


----------



## earfonia

efftee said:


> Really. Other than being able to meet with principals and head-fi friends from around the world, it's pretty much CANJAM all year round in Singapore. There is no gear -- desktop or head-fi -- that you cannot find within a 5km radius from one showroom to another on this little island; well, other than Treoo -- the only out of the way place on the lists below, so maybe head out way a couple hours earlier and go (since it's) on the way to the airport for your flight home. If I were to make an itinerary, here are the top dozen recommendations if you're visiting and have a day... or six:
> 
> The _*Must-Go*_ List: _The powerhouses; be prepared to spend anywhere from 5, 6 hours to 3 days just at these 4 establishments._
> 1. Zeppelin & Co (Sim Lim Square -- if for some inexplicable reason, you can only go to one place, this is it. Best place in SG to otherwise start the audio adventure, or you could go at the end, enjoy conversations with the knowledgeable blokes working there over a cuppa (or my fave butterscotch soda). Zep carries EE, Elysian, Oriolus, Campfire, Grado, Sennheiser, Shure, Stax, Lotoo, Cayin, Hidition, iBasso, FIR, Effect Audio, Van Nuys and the list goes on and on and on...)
> ...



Thanks for this list!

One more:
Lend Me Ur Ears (NO.1 COLEMAN ST - THE ADELPHI #04-16)


----------



## third_eye

SAM audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## dennarwhal

third_eye said:


> SAM audio added to exhibitor list!


Been to their store to try their Topping D90se and A90. Superbly friendly guys and a showroom that matches their care to the customer


----------



## earfonia

third_eye said:


> SAM audio added to exhibitor list!


I bought my Moondrop Kato from SAM audio! Friendly store indeed!


----------



## hoofman (Feb 12, 2022)

earfonia said:


> I bought my Moondrop Kato from SAM audio! Friendly store indeed!


Same. I'd recommend them too.
Also my experience at most local shops are quite positive so there is that.
Edit: same as in SAM people are lovely, and same as I also got my Kato from them.


----------



## dennarwhal

efftee said:


> Really. Other than being able to meet with principals and head-fi friends from around the world, it's pretty much CANJAM all year round in Singapore. There is no gear -- desktop or head-fi -- that you cannot find within a 5km radius from one showroom to another on this little island; well, other than Treoo -- the only out of the way place on the lists below, so maybe head out way a couple hours earlier and go (since it's) on the way to the airport for your flight home. If I were to make an itinerary, here are the top dozen recommendations if you're visiting and have a day... or six:
> 
> The _*Must-Go*_ List: _The powerhouses; be prepared to spend anywhere from 5, 6 hours to 3 days just at these 4 establishments._
> *1. Zeppelin & Co (Sim Lim Square -- if for some inexplicable reason, you can only go to one place, this is it. Best place in SG to otherwise start the audio adventure, or you could go at the end, enjoy conversations with the knowledgeable blokes working there over a cuppa (or my fave butterscotch soda). Zep carries EE, Elysian, Oriolus, Campfire, Grado, Sennheiser, Shure, Stax, Lotoo, Cayin, Hidition, iBasso, FIR, Effect Audio, Van Nuys and the list goes on and on and on...)*
> ...


I would like to highlight Zeppelin and Co as well. As a coffee addict, their Cold Brew is an excellent choice and frankly, for those coming to Singapore from cooler climates, nothing brings the heat down better than a smooth chilled cold brew. 

Connect-IT is another favourite of mine as well, their bar-like setting is straight up classy. There is a middle aged Singaporean Chinese lady who is there once in a while. She knows her stuff and is refreshing to chat with. I don't know her name but she deserves a "cool guy" award. She let me try the WM1ZM2, much to the surprise of the Sony store in the same mall who hadn't even gotten their display sets yet LOL.


----------



## Malevolent

dennarwhal said:


> I would like to highlight Zeppelin and Co as well. As a coffee addict, their Cold Brew is an excellent choice and frankly, for those coming to Singapore from cooler climates, nothing brings the heat down better than a smooth chilled cold brew.


Yes, +1 vote for the folks at Zeppelin. Friendly and knowledgeable - always a great combo.

Stereo's also a great, great place to be. I've been patronizing their various stores over the years. 



dennarwhal said:


> Connect-IT is another favourite of mine as well, their bar-like setting is straight up classy. There is a middle aged Singaporean Chinese lady who is there once in a while. She knows her stuff and is refreshing to chat with. I don't know her name but she deserves a "cool guy" award. She let me try the WM1ZM2, much to the surprise of the Sony store in the same mall who hadn't even gotten their display sets yet LOL.


You're probably thinking about Alicia. 

And yes, she's extremely friendly and helpful!


----------



## dennarwhal (Feb 13, 2022)

Malevolent said:


> Yes, +1 vote for the folks at Zeppelin. Friendly and knowledgeable - always a great combo.
> 
> Stereo's also a great, great place to be. I've been patronizing their various stores over the years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing with me her name! She feels like an aunt I never had haha

Sad about Stereo though, they couldn't keep their JEM outlet open.

Edit: Added comment about Stereo


----------



## yiokuan

Agree with you guys of her friendliness. She always at TP One store but at 313 occasionally. 

Just had a chat with her 10mins ago about the new Sony DAPs, which fyi…demo available till tomorrow only and again on the 1st week of Mar due to rotation.


----------



## karloil

Do we have a list of discounts from the various brands attending the event?


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Oh that's something I would be interested to know as well


----------



## karloil

fattycheesebeef said:


> Oh that's something I would be interested to know as well



Yeah, I'm looking at a few IEMs but will hold off for now since the event is just 1+ month away. 

They used to post the Show Specials before the event, hope they also publish one soon.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Quite excited for the show actually~


----------



## third_eye

karloil said:


> Do we have a list of discounts from the various brands attending the event?



We usually post the list of Show Specials around 1 week prior to the show dates.


----------



## third_eye

Jaben added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we are looking for a few more volunteers for CanJam Singapore 2022. If interested, please get in touch!

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Singapore 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce beyerdynamic, dCS, and Effect Audio as Official Show Sponsors of CanJam Singapore 2022!


----------



## third_eye

Sony added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Focal added to exhibitor list!


----------



## hoofman (Feb 26, 2022)

fattycheesebeef said:


> Love this list! I believe the Sennheiser at Marina Square has closed down!





efftee said:


> Nope. Still there.


Well, they closed down. I can confirm 26 Feb 2022.
Edit: I was about to say that we can still see them at CanJam this year, but then it seems that they won't be at CanJam either???


----------



## warrenpchi

My body (and my new signature) is ready.


----------



## ejong7

Are we giving out the medals already?


----------



## joe

ejong7 said:


> Are we giving out the medals already?



If anyone is planning on attending CanJam Singapore 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.

In an effort to not clutter the thread up with requests. any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.


----------



## AxelCloris

I've never received a non-US CanJam badge before. This'll be fun! Looking for any and all pro-tips from the locals.


----------



## warrenpchi

I was just thinking about some of the new gear that will be making its show debut at CanJam Singapore 2022, some of which I've waited years for!  Gonna be exciting!   



ejong7 said:


> Are we giving out the medals already?



  We're less than a month away!



AxelCloris said:


> I've never received a non-US CanJam badge before. This'll be fun! Looking for any and all pro-tips from the locals.



Sedna I'm guessing?  Oh wait, you meant like Hawker Centre type of stuff!


----------



## third_eye (Mar 3, 2022)

I miss the food in Singapore! Although not "local" food, I will be checking this place out: https://miznonsingapore.com/


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> I've never received a non-US CanJam badge before. This'll be fun! Looking for any and all pro-tips from the locals.


Love the food, try the chili crab when you're there.  Make sure to bring some battery packs for your DAPs while on the plane, it's a long, long flight.  Look forward to seeing your coverage.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

There should be USB port for charging!


----------



## AxelCloris

NovaFlyer said:


> Love the food, try the chili crab when you're there.


From the sounds of things I won't be able to go 5 metres without coming across great food. Should I plan ahead and book a second seat for the long haul home? 

Now I'm going to have to research food around the venue while also planning and filming a preview video. Thanks a lot @NovaFlyer. 



fattycheesebeef said:


> There should be USB port for charging!


I think my flight has 2 USB ports on each seat, and I never travel without 2-3 battery packs.


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> From the sounds of things I won't be able to go 5 metres without coming across great food. Should I plan ahead and book a second seat for the long haul home?
> 
> Now I'm going to have to research food around the venue while also planning and filming a preview video. Thanks a lot @NovaFlyer.
> 
> ...


This should be sufficient for your seating space requirements...    As well as power requirements for DAPs and laptops


----------



## AxelCloris

Whoa, you sir fly with much fancier accommodations than I do. I'm sitting at the back of the plane next to the restrooms! No way they're giving us beds back there in the caboose.  Thankfully my experience on the Boeing 777-300ER back in 2019 was comfortable so I expect I'll have no issues with comfort on the trip to Singapore later this month. The real concerns are what should I be eating (in addition to chili crab) and what I should be seeing while I'm there! Anywho, back to working on the preview video.


----------



## dennarwhal

AxelCloris said:


> Whoa, you sir fly with much fancier accommodations than I do. I'm sitting at the back of the plane next to the restrooms! No way they're giving us beds back there in the caboose.  Thankfully my experience on the Boeing 777-300ER back in 2019 was comfortable so I expect I'll have no issues with comfort on the trip to Singapore later this month. The real concerns are what should I be eating (in addition to chili crab) and what I should be seeing while I'm there! Anywho, back to working on the preview video.


Welcome to Singapore!

I highly doubt you will ever run out of food in Singapore. I strongly recommend trying hainanese chicken rice, bak chor mee, char kuay teow, kaya toast with half boiled eggs among other stuffs. Even I, born and bred here, cannot give you an exhaustive list haha.


----------



## warrenpchi

dennarwhal said:


> I strongly recommend trying hainanese chicken rice, bak chor mee, char kuay teow, kaya toast with half boiled eggs among other stuffs. Even I, born and bred here, cannot give you an exhaustive list haha.



Since it's going to be @AxelCloris's first time there, we're gonna to have to introduce him to that tossing noodles in the air thing!


----------



## dennarwhal (Mar 6, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


> Since it's going to be @AxelCloris's first time there, we're gonna to have to introduce him to that tossing noodles in the air thing!


Ah yes. Yu Sheng is not actually noodles but rather just shaved vegetables, some abalone and raw fish and a bunch of sauces.

I am sure whichever hotels you will be staying at will probably be able to sell you one cos I am not sure whether supermarkets sell them when its not lunar new year.

Either ways, welcome to Singapore!


----------



## kel77

dennarwhal said:


> Ah yes. Yu Sheng is not actually noodles but rather just shaved vegetables, some abalone and raw fish and a bunch of sauces.
> 
> I am sure whichever hotels you will be staying at will probably be able to sell you one cos I am not sure whether supermarkets sell them when its not lunar new year.
> 
> Either ways, welcome to Singapore!


I think he meant the noodle tossing in Haidilao?


----------



## dennarwhal

kel77 said:


> I think he meant the noodle tossing in Haidilao?


Oh my bad. I have not been to haidilao so I don't know. Sorry for the confusion there. 

Too much money wasted on buying metal and gold boxes and cables for the sole purpose of enjoying music to eat haidilao haha.


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> we're gonna to have to introduce him to that tossing noodles in the air thing!


I'm sorry, what? Is this some sort of alternative take on nagashi somen?



Wat?

I'm gonna get noodle juice in my ATH-ADX5000! This cannot be headphone friendly.


----------



## warrenpchi

Ah, I looked it up.  It's Lo Hei.


----------



## third_eye

Our room reservations block has been extended to *March 18*. Please be sure to book your rooms by this date!

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms at a rate of S$268/night which includes a fabulous buffet breakfast. Click here to make your room reservations.


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> which includes a fabulous buffet breakfast


----------



## NovaFlyer

warrenpchi said:


>



The food looks so good!  Food or audio, food or audio


----------



## third_eye

Crosszone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ejong7

Hotels here nowadays serve their food in a plated manner instead of a self service buffet. Not sure how Pan Pacific operates their breakfast now, but may just need to dampen them expectations a bit.

Having said that, the food should still taste good though.


----------



## AxelCloris

NovaFlyer said:


> The food looks so good! Food or audio, food or audio


_"We are announcing a last minute change to the CanJam Singapore 2022 event: The exhibit hall has been relocated to the Pan Pacific Singapore's Edge buffet. Now you can indulge multiple senses simultaneously. Join us in the only place where many of the world's best audio brands spoil your ears with beautiful sonnets while the hotel's professional chefs pamper your tongue with delectable morsels from around the globe. #sorryaboutyourwallet"_

I wanna make this happen.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Lol sensory overload


----------



## third_eye

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam Singapore 2022 T-Shirts are SGD $50* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, April 3. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam Singapore 2022 is *Friday, March 18, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Singapore 2022 volunteers do not need to order their own T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## korvin12

korvin12-L-1


----------



## baskingshark

Good news for those travelling to singapore via vaccine travel lanes, there's some less stringent changes come 14.03.22: (https://www.todayonline.com/singapo...lt-within-24-hours-entering-spore-moh-1844016)

For the latest guidelines on entering singapore borders, check out this official site for the guidelines: https://safetravel.ica.gov.sg/arriving/overview


----------



## third_eye

Altiat added to exhibitor list!


----------



## esirex

third_eye said:


> Altiat added to exhibitor list!


Is JH Audio participating?


----------



## kel77 (Mar 14, 2022)

esirex said:


> Is JH Audio participating?


Since the distributer Eng Siang is participating, JH Audio should be available.

I'm keen to know who is the new Singapore dealer for Plussound Audio now as it is listed as one of the participants.
The current dealer Music Sanctuary is ending its business in March.


----------



## efftee

kel77 said:


> I'm keen to know who is the new Singapore dealer for Plussound Audio now as it is listed as one of the participants.
> The current dealer Music Sanctuary is ending its business in March.


Yeah sad but an inevitability, MS isn't the same as they first started and getting worse over the past year or so. Coincidentally the last thing I got from them is the PS Copper+ and it was not a very pleasant experience. I think closing, regrouping and hopefully coming back stronger and better is the right thing to do. I think PW went to Zeppelin; I had a short chat with Christian and I think they should announce a new reseller for PS soon, if not by Canjam SG.


----------



## CT007

Can someone explain/interpret what the banner says..? "It's back lah!"


----------



## crmiller (Mar 16, 2022)

CT007 said:


> Can someone explain/interpret what the banner says..? "It's back lah!"



I don’t know the roots of the actual expression, but in Malaysia (and I guess Singapore), “lah” after a sentence is a linguistic colloquialism in the local English dialect - to the point of being sort of like attributing “y’all” to the southern states in the USA. My wife is from Malaysia and when I told her about this she did an eye roll and said “are you serious?” I think it’s a nice local-specific twist for the marketing.


----------



## innocentblood

I hope T+A makes it to the show. It would be interesting to hear the Solitaire P with the HA200 
​


----------



## monkeygod (Mar 18, 2022)

monkeygod-XL-1

buying my passes now


----------



## Roasty

is there somewhere we can see the t-shirt size measurements?


----------



## giocass

Would love to be there...will see


----------



## AxLvR

Unique Melody not on the list?  was hoping for the UM Mason red halo to be available for demo...


----------



## third_eye

Singapore is home to one of the most robust and impassioned personal audio communities on the planet. To that end, Rob Watts of Chord Electronics and Zeppelin & Co. have prepared a set of seminars designed to enlighten and entertain us, beginning with a brilliant introduction to Chord’s new Mojo 2. This will be followed by a series of incredibly-useful and immensely-practical seminars hosted by Zeppelin & Co. — each crafted to address real-world questions that we, as audio enthusiasts, face in our quest for the ultimate in musical enjoyment. Come join us in *Ocean 6*, and be sure to arrive early, as spaces are limited. 

*Saturday, April 2

12:00p-1:00p* *Special Presentation: Chord Electronics’s Mojo 2*
Seven years after the debut of its predecessor, Chord’s long-awaited Mojo 2 portable DAC/amp is finally here. Join Rob Watts of Chord Electronics for a fascinating recounting of its development over the years, and a comprehensive overview of the Mojo 2’s groundbreaking features.
_
Special Guest: Rob Watts, Chord Electronics_


*1:00p-2:00p Best Foot Forward*
In a world of infinite choice, how do you build and budget for your dream headphone set-up? Zeppelin & Co. consider the factors that might be swirling around in a headphone enthusiast's head and cover guidelines which helps listeners at all levels make sense of it all.

_Hosted by Zeppelin & Co._


*2:00p-3:00p Transducer Battles*
With flagship IEMs pushing the innovation envelope, are they now the king of the personal audio hill? We examine the groundbreaking advancements the mini-speakers of our hobby have claimed for themselves, and also look at additional context from supporting products, like DAPs, in a rapidly maturing market.

_Hosted by Zeppelin & Co._


*3:00p-4:00p Realistic Retail*
We explore the shifting front lines of our hobby – how does the virtual space interact and co-exist with physical retail? Zeppelin & Co. breaks it down via the examination of its growth as Asia's first Personal Audio Café space, and what gets them out of bed today as compared to six years ago...

_Hosted by Zeppelin & Co._

*4:00p-5:00p Test Tube *
How does tube amplification stand the test of time against upcoming solid-state designs competing for the same space? Tube amplification can take up more space, add increased weight, heat the surrounding area, and be more costly compared to  solid-state. Can the benefits outweigh the drawbacks? 

_Hosted by Zeppelin & Co._


----------



## third_eye

Symphonium Audio and NightJar Acoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## baskingshark

Some good news for travellers to Singapore, come 1st april, there are less strict measures for incoming travellers:

https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...ore-need-for-designated-flights-vtls-replaced


May be just in time for Canjam on 2nd april?


----------



## monkeygod

third_eye said:


> Singapore is home to one of the most robust and impassioned personal audio communities on the planet. To that end, Rob Watts of Chord Electronics and Zeppelin & Co. have prepared a set of seminars designed to enlighten and entertain us, beginning with a brilliant introduction to Chord’s new Mojo 2. This will be followed by a series of incredibly-useful and immensely-practical seminars hosted by Zeppelin & Co. — each crafted to address real-world questions that we, as audio enthusiasts, face in our quest for the ultimate in musical enjoyment. Come join us in *Ocean 6*, and be sure to arrive early, as spaces are limited.
> 
> *Saturday, April 2
> 
> ...



i'm only seeing Seminars for Saturday - will there be any scheduled for Sunday?


----------



## karloil

Looking forward to the show specials


----------



## AxelCloris

monkeygod said:


> i'm only seeing Seminars for Saturday - will there be any scheduled for Sunday?


This year all 5 seminars are taking place on Saturday, which leaves Sunday wide open for more listening time.


----------



## third_eye

monkeygod said:


> i'm only seeing Seminars for Saturday - will there be any scheduled for Sunday?



Only Saturday this time!



karloil said:


> Looking forward to the show specials



We'll be posting these early next week!


----------



## Andykong

Cayin will debut *HA-300MK2* at CanJam Singapore next week, a TOTL vacuum tube headphone amplifier with the 300B direct heated triode tube. Our incredible *N8ii DAP* will also be demonstrated, together with our complete Personal Audio product line. 

We can't attend the event but we are most fortunate to receive full support from our Singapore partner  *Zeppelin*.  We have recorded *a short video* to invite all CanJam vistiors to drop by Booth B7-B8 to check our line up.  We'll keep a close eye on the CanJam Singapore impressions for your comment and feedback, see you there.


----------



## audionewbi

I wish I could attend but such is life. I would have love to try the new Dita Audio Perpetua DD flagship.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Andykong said:


> Cayin will debut *HA-300MK2* at CanJam Singapore next week, a TOTL vacuum tube headphone amplifier with the 300B direct heated triode tube. Our incredible *N8ii DAP* will also be demonstrated, together with our complete Personal Audio product line.
> 
> We can't attend the event but we are most fortunate to receive full support from our Singapore partner  *Zeppelin*.  We have recorded *a short video* to invite all CanJam vistiors to drop by Booth B7-B8 to check our line up.  We'll keep a close eye on the CanJam Singapore impressions for your comment and feedback, see you there.



Looking real gorgeous! I thought only my girlfriend can be pretty, how can a product looks so pretty too


----------



## jude

*New DAPs, IEMs, Electrostats, Amps, And More At CanJam Singapore 2022*

​
It has been more than three years since our last CanJam Singapore in March 2019, and we are so excited to see everyone again! CanJam Singapore finally returns this year with exciting new gear from beyerdynamic, iBasso, Effect Audio, ZMFheadphones, Cayin, STAX, Noble Audio, final, and so many more. Join us for just a sampling of three years worth of gear!


_New DAPs, IEMs, Electrostats, Amps, And More At CanJam Singapore 2022_ - Produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, Warren Chi, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Andykong (Mar 28, 2022)

fattycheesebeef said:


> Looking real gorgeous! I thought only my girlfriend can be pretty, how can a product looks so pretty too



Look like we need more "medication" to relieve your pain due to your insane audiophile passion.


----------



## karloil

@Andykong 

Hi Andy, do you have any show special discounts for the C9?


----------



## Andykong

karloil said:


> @Andykong
> 
> Hi Andy, do you have any show special discounts for the C9?



Our Singapore dealer *Zeppelin* will publish a show special before the show, you can contact them for first hand information, or wait for the show special annuncement in this thread.


----------



## karloil

Andykong said:


> Our Singapore dealer *Zeppelin* will publish a show special before the show, you can contact them for first hand information, or wait for the show special annuncement in this thread.



Thanks Andy. Quite excited to know the specials.


----------



## offcast

Excited to go to my first audio show! And to go to my first show in general since 2019!


----------



## third_eye (Mar 28, 2022)

*64 Audio*10% off select models*AAW*20% off all products at show*Abyss Headphones*10% off select models*Acoustune*15% off all products at show*Astell&Kern*10% off select models*Audeze*10% off select models*Chord Electronics*10% off select models*Craftears*10% off all products at show plus free artwork*Dan Clark Audio*10% off select models*Effect Audio*10% off of the EVO series, Cleopatra, and Leonidas II cable during the show*Eletech*Visit booth and participate in a campaign for a chance to win an Eletech Socrates worth USD $699up to 15% off Eletech products during the show; free shipping for overseas attendees*Elysian Acoustic Labs*DIVA at $ 1,799 (instead of $ 2,099)*Empire Ears*Odin UIEM & CIEM show pricing of $ 4,399Evo UIEM show pricing of $ 3,79910% off other MK2 versions*Fostex*10% off all products at showTH900MK2 / TH909 is 10% off plus a free T50RPmk3 with purchase*HEDD*HEDDphone show pricing of $ 2,399 (instead of $ 2,799)*HiBY*R5ii show pricing of $ 529 (instead of $629)*iBasso*DX240 show pricing of $ 1,149 (instead of $ 1,349)*Ikko*20% off all products at show*InEar*Visit booth to enter a drawing to win a PP8 Custom in matte black with IE laser engraving.*Meze Audio*10% off select models*Noble Audio*20% off all IEMs*Null Audio*20% off all products at show*Plussound*10% off all products at show*PW Audio*10% off all products at show*Questyle*15% off all products at show*Rosson Audio Design*RAD-0 show pricing of $3,399 (instead of $3,599) plus a free headphone stand*Vision Ears*15% discount on the VE Line Models VE2 - VE8 (CIEM and UIEM)Free Ear ImpressionsFree Giveaways including Stickers, VE Pens, and Leather Cable Straps "VE purple edition" (1 for each person)


----------



## Tex Irie

Andykong said:


> Look like we need more "medication" to relieve your pain due to your insane audiophile passion.


Beautiful Tube Amp!


----------



## drgnfly (Mar 29, 2022)

AxelCloris said:


> I'm sorry, what? Is this some sort of alternative take on nagashi somen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By the way, the performance is axed during the COVID period
There used to be Sichuan Opera face mask changing performance @ Haidilao 313 somerset as well, which was also axed

But be prepared to wait for ~1hr for seats vacancy if you are going

****

Edit: 
Just went. Today is the first day that the noodle performance is allowed. But face changing opera performance is axed permanently


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> *Noble Audio*20% off all IEMs



That is such a killer good discount on the new Kublai Khan!


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Cool, interested in some customs VE for sure!!


----------



## inmytaxi

I wish I had a place that could justify such a beautiful piece as the Cayin. Wow is that a nice looking amplifier, sure it sounds as good. Probably costs a bit though, five k?


----------



## pkcpga

We need a CanJam Bermuda or Bahamas so we can trick the wives into thinking it’s just a family vacation.


----------



## Andykong

inmytaxi said:


> I wish I had a place that could justify such a beautiful piece as the Cayin. Wow is that a nice looking amplifier, sure it sounds as good. Probably costs a bit though, five k?



The suggested retail price of HA-300MK2 is US$4,399.


----------



## inmytaxi (Mar 30, 2022)

Andykong said:


> The suggested retail price of HA-300MK2 is US$4,399.


I did go an look it up after ... I was surprised. Very nice pictures and a very nice looking amplifier.  Does Cayin have service centers in the USA? Though I doubt these would need work, it'd be nice if they had a network of approved dealers who did warranty repair work. If they need help locally I have a phone, I could help set it up. Though someone in the repair business might do it faster.

When you bought electronics in the past, they had a list of approved repair places when you bought the thing.


----------



## Andykong

inmytaxi said:


> I did go an look it up after ... I was surprised. Very nice pictures and a very nice looking amplifier.  Does Cayin have service centers in the USA? Though I doubt these would need work, it'd be nice if they had a network of approved dealers who did warranty repair work. If they need help locally I have a phone, I could help set it up. Though someone in the repair business might do it faster.
> 
> When you bought electronics in the past, they had a list of approved repair places when you bought the thing.



Thank you very much for your kind words.  Our US dealer @MusicTeck has lined up a "local" repair service for our tube amplifiers and DAPs.  Cayin provides schematic, documentaiton, consultation and components to support their repair service. 

Localised repair serivce is indeed a big advantages, so far we only have similar facilitations in the USA and Germany, we hope we can line up more repair service down the road.


----------



## inmytaxi

Andykong said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words.  Our US dealer @MusicTeck has lined up a "local" repair service for our tube amplifiers and DAPs.  Cayin provides schematic, documentaiton, consultation and components to support their repair service.
> 
> Localised repair serivce is indeed a big advantages, so far we only have similar facilitations in the USA and Germany, we hope we can line up more repair service down the road.


That's great news.  Companies have gotten away from this as they've gotten too big, now with smaller companies coming back I look forward to direct relationship with the manufacturer!


----------



## warrenpchi

Singapore, I am inside you. 🥰


----------



## Silverlinings

I guess it was missed but the new Hiby R5ii is doing to retail at $629 as part of that “specials” list..Now I want to see the specs.


----------



## dennarwhal

warrenpchi said:


> Singapore, I am inside you. 🥰


Welcome! We are glad to have you inside us! 

P.S. Remember to read the COVID rules in the government website. You don't want anyone in a red polo t-shirt to approach you for not following them.


----------



## warrenpchi

I’m all set!  TraceTogether activated! 😃


----------



## warrenpchi

Making an unannounced drop-in on our friends at Zeppelin & Co. ☕


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Making an unannounced drop-in on our friends at Zeppelin & Co. ☕


VIP treatment. Love it


----------



## yong_shun

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Since1991

*Fostex*10% off all products at showTH900MK2 / TH909 is 10% off plus a free T50RPmk3 with purchase

I really would have loved to be there.


----------



## sidrpm

10% off Yaxi & Kito earpads 
10% off VanNuys
15% off Questyle and Acoustune






Headfi staff pay +25% on top of SRP!


----------



## hoofman

Welcome you everyone to Singapore. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## warrenpchi

yong_shun said:


> See you guys tomorrow!





hoofman said:


> Welcome you everyone to Singapore. See you all tomorrow!



Thank you guys! It’s been too long, so glad to be back!


----------



## korvin12

Seya guys tmr


----------



## yong_shun

I am ready for CanJam Singapore 2022!


----------



## monkeygod

*ugh* still testing positive after getting COVID last week - if I can't attend the CanJam and pre-ordered a shirt, is there somewhere else I can pick it up post-event?


----------



## carlosgab

Just hours away after years of waiting!

I have attended Canjam SG from 2016 to 2019 straight and I can easily recall the excitement everytime I step inside the hall, meeting everyone I only watch in youtube lol. Much much envy I have now for you guys since I have moved to another country. Please share your experiences and pictures. Cheers!


----------



## joe

Follow all of the CanJam Singapore 2022 action and impressions *over here in the Impressions thread*!


----------

